# A Nation Down the Drain (Jesus Camp)



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

This is pretty fucked up.



"Regarding Harry Potter: Warlocks are enemies of god, and had it been the old testament, Potter would have been put to death."

Seriously, this is some of religion at it's worst.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Part 2:



Honestly, this borders on child abuse.


----------



## darren (May 26, 2008)

Wow... Nestlé makes bottled holy water now?


----------



## El Caco (May 26, 2008)

Fuck no, that gave me chills.

I know that this would be hard to legislate against but surely some law that allowed these children to take some form of action against their parents later and get some type of compensation for all the therapy they are going to need might make parents think twice. I don't know, it just sickens me to see this and think of the permanent damage they are doing to these kids.

That's just so wrong.


----------



## Nick (May 26, 2008)

theres really only one solution to these psychopaths

 

im also hoping the guy made up the fact that there is a new church like that every 2 days in america....

why do we go for kids? Because we know that whatever we teach them before they are seven will be with them for the rest of their lives....

oh fuck....


----------



## Shaman (May 26, 2008)

That makes me physically sick... That is just so wrong.

I just to be very vocally anti-religious, but nowdays, I don't even bother, because they never listen to common sense. You can have whatever evidence in the world to back your view up, but they will not listen. They will just stand there with their empty eyes.

And the fact that they are gaining more and more power, is scary as hell!


----------



## theunforgiven246 (May 26, 2008)

I'm religious but those people just make me feel bad for even believing in the same god as them.


----------



## playstopause (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> This is pretty fucked up.



And so f*ckin' wrong!!!!!

Watching these kids listen to that ugly lady makes me physically sick... It's KIDS they're brainwashing!!!!! I feel like punching something. I HATE people like that with a passion.


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 26, 2008)

theunforgiven246 said:


> I'm religious but those people just make me feel bad for even believing in the same god as them.





What the fuck language are they speaking????

I tottaly agree with the DJ in part 2


----------



## philkilla (May 26, 2008)

Dammit...I can't see ytube at work. What the hell is it?


----------



## ohio_eric (May 26, 2008)

I've seen those clips before and it is unsettling they way those kids are indoctrinated. I went to 12 years of Catholic school and never once were we made to weep over our religion. Never once were told who was the so-called "enemy". I feel awful for those kids.


----------



## wes225 (May 26, 2008)

i actually watched this in my sunday school class one day. THIS IS FUCKED UP. i feel bad for the kids especially. that IS forcing religon right there, which i think isnt right. its just fuckedf up how some religons are. fuck religon.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 26, 2008)

I heard about this a few months back...and it hasn't become less creepy in that time.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 26, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> I've seen those clips before and it is unsettling they way those kids are indoctrinated. I went to 12 years of Catholic school and never once were we made to weep over our religion. Never once were told who was the so-called "enemy". I feel awful for those kids.



I went to a christian school for 2.5 years, and they told us we should be so lucky to have our faith tested like the martyrs in the early church did.


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 26, 2008)

That is unbelievably, incredibly disturbing.

I really, truly fear for our future.


----------



## Xaios (May 26, 2008)

Coming from a conservative christian, some christians are looney regarding Harry Potter. I had a friend who was the same way, spouting how he refused to watch it because it endorsed demonic magic. Some people don't understand the meaning of a story, or a plot device. Specifically, in the books, magic is a metaphor for the use of intellect, both for good and evil.

Besides, even the Vatican has said that Harry Potter is harmless.


----------



## neon_black88 (May 26, 2008)

Yeah i've seen this movie, it's the scariest thing i've ever seen in my life. Some of the kids are really bright too, but they have this blind fanatisism which is just going to fuck with them later in life.

The one part that stuck out to me is when the camp leaders bring out a cardboard cut-out of George Bush and all the kids are told to pray in tounges to it. It's really sureal.



Se7enMeister said:


> What the fuck language are they speaking????



They're praying in tounges.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (May 26, 2008)

That is just terrible that these kids are made to endure this. I have watched the whole documentary and some of the interviews with the parents made me sick.

I do find it amusing that the preacher at the beginning of the second part got arrested in 2006 for having sex with a male prosititute and possessing methamphetamine though.


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

Kind of a highlight reel here. 



This is just so fucked up.

YouTube - CHRISTIAN EXTREMISTS BRAINWASH CHILDREN(Jesus camp)


----------



## Chris (May 26, 2008)

And here's the website of the "camp" where it all goes down.

lakewoodcamp.nddcag.com - Home


----------



## philkilla (May 26, 2008)

I was in private christian schools from kindergarten to eighth grade....I've seen/heard my own share of things I would never agree with now...but didn't really have a choice or opinion back then.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (May 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> And here's the website of the "camp" where it all goes down.
> 
> lakewoodcamp.nddcag.com - Home



Looks pretty benign on the website...no pictures of children crying or speaking in tounges.

Misrepresentation.


----------



## Se7enMeister (May 26, 2008)

they dont need to be putting shit like that on kids 
not religion i am cool with that, it is just the way they do it


----------



## HaGGuS (May 27, 2008)

Wow... 
Those poor kids.
Getting that dumped on them,its scarey.


----------



## DaemonSvek (May 27, 2008)

these people needs to die


----------



## wes225 (May 27, 2008)

TemjinStrife said:


> That is unbelievably, incredibly disturbing.
> 
> I really, truly fear for our future.


x2. The world gets more fucked up every day it seems.



Chris said:


> And here's the website of the "camp" where it all goes down.
> 
> lakewoodcamp.nddcag.com - Home


do you think i could be a cult of some sort "brainwashing" kids and such



TheHandOfStone said:


> Looks pretty benign on the website...no pictures of children crying or speaking in tounges.
> 
> Misrepresentation.


shit dude. the more i look into this the more fucked up it is. like it wasnt fucked up enough.


----------



## Groff (May 27, 2008)

The beginning reminds me of a christian rock concert.

...No please.


----------



## Nerina (May 27, 2008)

I saw this show the other day, and I was completely shocked, its totally insane, complete brainwashing IMO, very sad......and dangerous.......


----------



## Trespass (May 27, 2008)

Chris said:


> "Regarding Harry Potter: Warlocks are enemies of god, and had it been the old testament, Potter would have been put to death."
> 
> Seriously, this is some of religion at it's worst.



I don't know, I consider the source that should be put to death. No thieving piece of shit writer like Rowling should EVER have as much money as she does. I mean, FUCK. Rowling is shit. I hate her and her books with a fucking passion. Go to fucking writers school, assfuck! Learn 2 write at beyond a Junior highschool level!

And when you do, don't recycle your plotline (which you stole) for 6 more books!

[action=Kris]hates Rowling with an unbridled passion[/action]



Xaios said:


> Coming from a conservative christian, some christians are looney regarding Harry Potter. I had a friend who was the same way, spouting how he refused to watch it because it endorsed demonic magic. Some people don't understand the meaning of a story, or a plot device. Specifically, in the books, magic is a metaphor for the use of intellect, both for good and evil.
> 
> Besides, even the Vatican has said that Harry Potter is harmless.




I'd say it helped spawn the goth culture to some extent. Harry Potter is a gateway to more heavier shit like Ann Rice's Vampire Chronicles. (Which I  because she's a decent writer, but hate because of all the inter-character love nonsense)

Harry Potter is undisputably a gateway book. Part of its popularity was simply the fact it was praised as getting children back into reading in general. Unfortunately, the truth is, children read Potter then don't read anything else. I'd argue that it has lead to many children going all gothy and shit.

Then again, I don't really care. This video has just set me off, this post is a vent, and I don't mind being critisized for it, but I probably won't respond to it.


----------



## Nerina (May 27, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I'd say it helped spawn the goth culture to some extent. Harry Potter is a gateway to heavier shit like Ann Rice's Vampire Chronicles. (Which I  because she's a decent writer, but hate because of all the inter-character love nonsense)
> 
> Harry Potter is undisputably a gateway book. Part of its popularity was simply the fact it was praised as getting children back into reading in general. Unfortunately, the truth is, children read Potter then don't read anything else. I'd argue that it has lead to many children going all gothy and shit.



I loved the Vampire Chronicles, I loved Lestat, the rest could go to hell 

Why do you think Harry Potter books are 'gateway' books? I dont see how people think this...but really, tell me because I want to know.

I understand that some people dislike the whole magic theme,but I really dont see how this could be leading kids astray...To me, it seemed like a revival of the old fashioned type children's fiction, which is why so many parents loved it.
Look at all of the classic disney movies, Merlin the Magician, Beauty and The Beast, Sleeping Beauty, Jack and the Beanstalk, and others, they all had magic in there at some point. Kids love them, so they want to read more.


----------



## Trespass (May 27, 2008)

Nerina said:


> I loved the Vampire Chronicles, I loved Lestat, the rest could go to hell
> 
> Why do you think Harry Potter books are 'gateway' books? I dont see how people think this...but really, tell me because I want to know.
> 
> ...




I come from a family of teachers, its mainly the teachers (i.e. the ones recommending the damn book) that at the time cited it as an amazing reading motivator; they claimed kids wanted to be in on Harry Potter and would read it, then get back into reading and read other books. I mean, amongst teaching and child psychology, twas a big thing.

Course, the truth is 10 years after the first was released, the movie came out, so no one cares.


----------



## Nerina (May 27, 2008)

Trespass said:


> I come from a family of teachers, its mainly the teachers (i.e. the ones recommending the damn book) that at the time cited it as an amazing reading motivator; they claimed kids wanted to be in on Harry Potter and would read it, then get back into reading and read other books. I mean, amongst teaching and child psychology, twas a big thing.
> 
> Course, the truth is 10 years after the first was released, the movie came out, so no one cares.



Oh, ok.


----------



## El Caco (May 28, 2008)

My daughter is 10 and I don't know what other kids have read but the Harry Potter series was her introduction into bigger books, she loves reading now, some of the books she has read include all of the Anne books, Black Beauty, Robinson Crusoe, The Wizard of Oz, Alice in Wonderland, Hunchback of Notre Damme, Prince Caspian, The magic far away tree, Tom Sawyer etc. Last week she read one of the Harry Potters again, Lord of the rings, Charlottes Web and Anne of the Island. ATM she is reading Romeo & Juliet and Emma. The next two books she has lined up are Utopia and The Last days of Socrates.

In her case as you can see Harry Potter led her into a wide variety of reading and well above what the average 10 year old was reading when I was that age.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (May 28, 2008)

Ted Haggard and the Evangelical group in general form the basis for so many discussions within my A level Philosophy, the UK broadcast of "The root of all evil" pretty much highlights everything thats wrong with their so called religious "cult". 



Its the fact of replacing every question mark in the world with that of "God"...


----------



## Groff (May 28, 2008)

The more I read about this, the more I belive they'll be a Westboro Baptist clone in another 8 or so years... The crazy only get crazier.


----------



## XEN (May 28, 2008)

The Old Testament does say that witches and sorcerers are to be put to death (Exodus 22:18, Leviticus 20:27, etc), but if we were to list and enforce all the things the Bible says we should be executed for we'd all be dead. There is nothing more evil than this kind of indoctrination of hate and division into these little ones.


----------



## FYP666 (May 28, 2008)

Man... People don't mind of all the bad things that happen, because ''it's-the-will-of-god!''...

I can't stand even that Americans system of everyday is just all about religion and christianity..? 

And they say some people deserve to die?! They are lying to their own self... They are saying that they are good people, but bad people deserve to die, and to be killed?! Fuck this shit!

And then this fuckin 8-year old girl thinks she knows whats good and bad...


...

...

I want to join to a Black Metal band!


----------



## DevourTheDamned (May 28, 2008)

Shaman said:


> That makes me physically sick... That is just so wrong.
> 
> I just to be very vocally anti-religious, but nowdays, I don't even bother, because they never listen to common sense. You can have whatever evidence in the world to back your view up, but they will not listen. They will just stand there with their empty eyes.
> 
> And the fact that they are gaining more and more power, is scary as hell!



i know exactly how you feel, its so sad to be living in this sea of ignorance...
:/


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (May 28, 2008)

Reading the comments is like watching a train wreck. A really, really dumb train wreck. I just can't stop reading.


----------



## El Caco (May 28, 2008)

I'm too scared to look JJ.


----------



## DaemonSvek (May 30, 2008)

this woman is trying to get her religion KULT a place in the government, simple as that, and if she can, then i will never vote again and play metal even louder and even more blasphemous than i do now

people like this deserve death, it's a cold thing to say, heartless sure, but its my reality, fuck em, let em bleed slowly. this shit sickens me to the point of physical anxiety that people send their children to shit like this knowingly and happily


----------



## Vegetta (May 30, 2008)

I was waiting for somebody to break out the rattlesnakes 

Man that was messed up


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 15, 2008)

The hypocrisy of certain factions in the US government *coughs* republicans! */coughs* pandering to these kind of groups in almost the same breath that they talk about fundamentalism as a threat to the US blows my mind.

I don't know how you guys put up with Bush and that lot.


----------



## maliciousteve (Jun 15, 2008)

"Warlocks are an enemy of god"

Warlocks aren't real, DUR! it's a M O V I E, Little Daniel Radcliffe can't really make things happen by waving a twig.

"Phonies in the Army Of God"

Freedom of speech not aloud when worshipping god I'm guessing?

'Smashing a cup with a hammer'

What a waste of a good cup. Honestly, Can porceline really be possessed by Satan himself? 

What's with the really horrible singing too?

But in all seriousness, the stuff their saying is dangerous. It disgusts me that these people and the kids' parent's think that this is an acceptable way of bringing up a child. Believe in what you want, but don't force feed it to people who aren't old enough to understand, let them grow into their own skin and think for themselves.


----------



## JBroll (Jun 15, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> I don't know how you guys put up with Bush and that lot.



Not happily.

Jeff


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 4, 2008)

any one else find it hilarious that the camp is at Devils Lake?
besides that i find this disgusting


----------



## Celiak (Jul 4, 2008)

Religion has become a virus, you can have your philosophy but please respect others right to have their own.

It has come to the point where I feel threatened by Christianity. 

I've started grinding off the "In God we trust" from all the coins I get and putting a black line over it on the paper money. I'm not hostile towards religion I just want to send the message that not everyone has the same philosophy and should not be coerced to.


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 4, 2008)

I guess I missed this the first time around, but this is some frightening shit! I think the first line spoken in the video pretty much sums it up: "This is a sick old world." In the second part, she inadvertently admits that they go after kids so they can brainwash them. It breaks my heart to see the kids in this video, especially that one sweet little girl. Their sermons sound like fucking war rallies. I don't even claim to know whether or not there is a God, but if God does exist, I'm fairly sure this kind of mindless bullshit is not what He wants. I only had time to watch the first two, but I'll watch the others later today.


----------



## Nick (Jul 4, 2008)

'excuse me, i just want to say that god loves you'

'i know, if he didnt he wouldnt have given me this fine body to show of in these skimpy as fuck clothes'

thats how that conversation should have went


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 4, 2008)

Bill Mahar on Jesus Camp. Interesting debate.


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 4, 2008)

Celiak said:


> Religion has become a virus, you can have your philosophy but please respect others right to have their own.
> 
> It has come to the point where I feel threatened by Christianity.
> 
> I've started grinding off the "In God we trust" from all the coins I get and putting a black line over it on the paper money. I'm not hostile towards religion I just want to send the message that not everyone has the same philosophy and should not be coerced to.




Wow.... I dont think that "In God we trust" has anything to do with religion does it? 


As far as the OP goes..... this makes me very sad...  I am a Christian but that camp is not what I beleive.......... very sad


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 4, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> Wow.... I dont think that "In God we trust" has anything to do with religion does it?



Well, yeah. It says, "In God we trust."


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 4, 2008)

TomAwesome said:


> Well, yeah. It says, "In God we trust."



what religion is it then?


----------



## ohio_eric (Jul 4, 2008)

In all fairness many religions worship God, Jews, Muslims and Christians all more or less worship the same God.


----------



## chaztrip (Jul 4, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> In all fairness many religions worship God, Jews, Muslims and Christians all more or less worship the same God.



That is kind of where I was going....


----------



## TomAwesome (Jul 4, 2008)

The point, though, is that it's a religious statement.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Jul 4, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> what religion is it then?



It doesn't matter, it's religious. You asked if it had anything to do with religion. An atheist wouldn't trust in God. It's a matter of separation of church and state.


----------



## kristallin (Jul 4, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> what religion is it then?



Why, evangelical Christian, of course, but none of that organized shit, laypreachers and massive McChurches who have bought their own politicians only.


----------



## Celiak (Jul 6, 2008)

chaztrip said:


> That is kind of where I was going....



I am none of these and therefore find it extremely offensive. I was also offended by being constantly sent to the principles office for refusing to say the pledge of allegiance because it had "one nation under god in it."

I'm just a bitter because my whole life I've had authority figures trying to shove Christianity or other religions down my throat. Yet I've never tried to infringe on their right to believe what they want in the right context.


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 24, 2008)

CatPancakes said:


> any one else find it hilarious that the camp is at Devils Lake?
> besides that i find this disgusting



nobody else found that hilarious?
huh...


----------



## Zepp88 (Jul 24, 2008)

You bumped the thread for self confirmation?


----------



## CatPancakes (Jul 24, 2008)

yes

but its still odd


----------



## yevetz (Jul 24, 2008)

Girl: "god is not in every church"

No I seriusly. WHAT A FUCK?!?!?! 

First vid 4:30

That is just fucking psycho stuff with creaming a etc (I dunno how to say it right I hope you understand me) It's just a fucking shit that goes in unprotectable kids brains with that psycho stuff. You know, we had here "White Brotherhood" or so like that so there was a bitch that said "I am a mesiah, folow me" and she was had a lot of kids in she's "church". Later that kids take all expensive stuff from home and bring to that "church". Thanks god that bitch in jail now. Anyway I belive in something\someone. I don't fucking care how peoples calls he\she\it gor or allah or shiva or anywhat. 

Anyway that peoples must be in jail for it. Coz here we have a law that YOU CAN'T PUSHING PEOPLES THAT NOT GET 18 y.o. IN ANY RELIGION. But still we have that shit too 

look first vid.......that bitch told them to bless bush


----------



## neoclassical (Jul 25, 2008)

Crap like this is part of what made me become a buddhist/agnostic. WTF is wrong with non catholic christians anyway?

Adam


----------



## Tiger (Jul 26, 2008)

wes225 said:


> shit dude. the more i look into this the more fucked up it is. like it wasnt fucked up enough.



I know what you mean. The kid looks like a penis with arms.

http://lakewoodcamp.nddcag.com/templates/js_lush_005/images/header.png


----------



## TonalArchitect (Aug 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Kind of a highlight reel here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





How DARE she call that "education," that _monstrosity_. This terrifies me.


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2008)

neoclassical said:


> Crap like this is part of what made me become a buddhist/agnostic.



 Buddhists and Agnostics are basically the opposite of each other.

That's the exact same as saying "Crap like this is part of what made me become a Muslim/Atheist."


----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Aug 10, 2008)

Naren said:


> Buddhists and Agnostics are basically the opposite of each other.
> 
> That's the exact same as saying "Crap like this is part of what made me become a Muslim/Atheist."



Not particularly at all - Buddhism takes the form more of spiritualism and a set of philosophies to live your life by rather than "big-man-in-the-sky" theism.


----------



## forelander (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh this is gonna be interesting...


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2008)

E Lucevan Le Stelle said:


> Not particularly at all - Buddhism takes the form more of spiritualism and a set of philosophies to live your life by rather than "big-man-in-the-sky" theism.



 You are talking to a man who studied Buddhism for about 10 years - 4 years of that in college, over a year of that in Japan, specialized in Buddhist theology and philosophy, has been to over 50 Buddhist temples and meditated in over 10 of them, and who wrote one of his graduate thesis papers on Buddhist philosophy (I was a "Japanese studies" major with the main focus of my studies in Buddhism and the Japanese language).

I would recommend researching on your subject first:

Buddhism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can start there, but there are many sects of Buddhism all over East Asia (including India) and NONE of them are a "form of spiritualism and a set of philosophies to live your life by rather than 'big-man-in-the-sky' theism."

If you familiarize yourself with Buddhism and still hold the same belief, then I'll debate you about it. I think, however, that people who make such statements are completely unfamiliar with Buddhism and confuse it with "New Age" thinkings, which are very different, but borrow from all Asian religions (including Buddhism, Confucianism, Taoism, Hinduism, and Shintoism).


----------



## forelander (Aug 10, 2008)

I knew that was coming. Naren, you never, EVER disappoint.


----------



## Naren (Aug 10, 2008)

I mean, I could discredit that "Crap like this is part of what made me become a buddhist/agnostic." statement by giving the dictionary definitions of Buddhism and Agnosticism.

Agnosticism:
Dictionary.com: an intellectual doctrine or attitude affirming the uncertainty of all claims to ultimate knowledge. 
American Heritage Dictionary: The doctrine that certainty about first principles or absolute truth is unattainable and that only perceptual phenomena are objects of exact knowledge.
WordNet: a religious orientation of doubt; a denial of ultimate knowledge of the existence of God; "agnosticism holds that you can neither prove nor disprove God's existence" 

What is Buddhism about? Ultimate knowledge. I think that would qualify as making Agnosticism as the exact opposite of Buddhism and the furthest thing in existence from Buddhism. Look up "Buddhism" in any dictionary or encyclopedia and it will highlight the word "enlightenment" -- always through supernatural means. And what does enlightenment do to you? It turns you into a buddha, which is basically a god. Buddhas and bodhisattvas are worshipped in every sect of Buddhism. And the main core Buddhisms have the most supernatural and crazy mysticism out of any religion I can think of. 

Some reading for anyone who at this point still thinks agnosticism and buddhism are similar in any way:

Bodhisattva - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

and

Naraka (Buddhism) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here's an excerpt about a part of Buddhism I always thought was cool as an idea but horrifying if it was real:



> Sañj&#299;va  the "reviving" Naraka. In this Naraka the ground is made out of hot iron heated by an immense fire. Beings in this Naraka appear fully grown, already in a state of fear and misery. As soon as the being begins to fear being harmed by others, their fellows appear and attack each other with iron claws. Or else, the attendants of Yama appear and attack the being with many fiery weapons. As soon as the being experiences an unconsciousness like death, they are suddenly restored to full health and the attacks begin again. Other tortures experienced in this Naraka are having melted metal drop on them, being sliced into pieces, and suffering from the heat of the iron ground. Life in this Naraka is 162*10^10 years long. It is said to be 1000 yojanas beneath Jambudv&#299;pa and 10,000 yojanas in each direction.



How many hells are there in Buddhism? At the very least, there are 18 hells. In some sects, however, there are hundreds of thousands of different hells. And, while you CAN get out of them (unlike Christianity), you will spend hundreds of thousands of years in them before you are reincarnated. In the most extreme hells, you will spend time that is longer than the universe (seriously). From wikipedia: Life in the Avici Naraka (Buddhist hell) is 339,738,624*10^10 years long (you need astronomical numeration to count that long). I actually wrote a comic fiction story based all Buddhist monks in Kamakura Japan, based on real Buddhist beliefs from Indian, Chinese, and Japanese sects. The story has a really interesting section on Buddhist hells.


----------



## Pauly (Aug 11, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> Bill Mahar on Jesus Camp. Interesting debate.




Lol, that women is crazy.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 18, 2008)

Being a satanist might be cliched these days but watching this makes me scream it out loud - Im going to listen to some Krisiun!!!!!

I know some real cool catholic families

I had an hour long chat to a catholic mother about music and everything...shes great - really open minded.

but christians are just crazy

this is just pure inspiration for the music I write - along with the lyrics.

Harry Potter is a fictional Character you fatty - go and scoff a happy meal ya haggard slapper


----------



## Nick (Aug 18, 2008)

i love how this thread gets bumped every month or so


----------



## wannabguitarist (Aug 18, 2008)

Nick said:


> i love how this thread gets bumped every month or so



The power of Christ compels thee


----------



## Groff (Aug 18, 2008)

Nick said:


> i love how this thread gets bumped every month or so



And each time it does I die a little inside... Seriously... The videos are sickening.


----------



## thadood (Aug 18, 2008)

The WBC was here locally in Memphis today. I think they were protesting some funeral. I think a bunch of people I know went out to either heckle or block their protest.


----------



## S-O (Aug 18, 2008)

...creepy.


----------



## thadood (Aug 18, 2008)

It appears they were out protesting Isaac Hayes. It may have been his funeral today, but here's a picture of the goings on (corner of Walnut Grove and Walnut Bend in Cordova (little east outside of Memphis, TN):


----------



## Naren (Aug 19, 2008)

I've said many times that what they do is the opposite of what Christians do--even horribly misguided Christians. Just look at that sign "God is your enemy." Who would want to "turn away from their sins" if God was their enemy? And that "God Hates America.Com" thing. I've also said that WBC is nothing but hatemongers full of anger and pointless aggression, but to do this as "Baptists"? I went to a Baptist private high school and they always taugh that God loves everyone and is everyones friend. The phrase I grew sick of hearing was "God loves the sinner, but hates the sin." And there they are with this image of a hate-filled violent malicious God who is everyone's enemy and "hates America." Why would anyone follow such a God?


----------



## raifo (Nov 16, 2008)

that guy talking at 1:00 went down for raping a kid. wonder why he talks so much about how great children ar? what a freak


----------

